# Walk-In Bathtubs - Worth the Price?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't really need one of these yet, but it looks they they'd be nice to have if you want to spend some bucks.  Does anybody have one of these, if so, how do you like it? :bath:http://www.safesteptub.com/free-estimate/?kw=walk in bathrooms&gclid=CLDx1M7_1bgCFSJlMgodJxYA9g


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks to be a fairly blissful luxury to covet.  

I haven't had a bath for 20 years.  If I got down into one they'd need at least a Bobcat to get me out again. :glee:

I don't want to think about what it would cost, if they can offer a $750 'rebate' the full cost must be up there with Ferraris.
It's only in the US anyway, I'll have to dream on.

btw, those walking cane tips discussed on another thread.  They don't ship to Australia.  Discrimination I call it! :excitement:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It looks to be a fairly blissful luxury to covet.
> 
> I haven't had a bath for 20 years.  If I got down into one they'd need at least a Bobcat to get me out again. :glee:
> 
> ...



I agree, it would be a nice luxury, especially with the whirlpool and everything...I'd turn into a prune for sure, wouldn't want to leave it.   I take an Epsom salt bath now and then when I feel my muscles deserve it, good for relaxation.  Normally I just take showers, but I guess these tubs have at least a hand-held version of a shower.  Too bad they don't ship the cane tips to Australia.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 29, 2013)

_I ordered this one  which looks like it would be similar to the other one, i have the link if anyone wants it _


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2013)

For me, it's a thumbs down, mainly because it doesn't fit the true definition of a bathtub.  If a person cannot lay back in a regular tub, then yes, this would probably have to work.  Myself, I would stick with showers over the cost of that, if that is what it came to.
But to totally relax and soak in a hot bubble bath a couple times a week is my treat! after working outside in the yard and garden.  ... 
I couldn't see sitting on that bench and filling it up with water as being anything close to total relaxation.  Just my :2cents:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm forever spoiled after living in my loft in NYC. I had a jacuzzi / hot tub that fit 4 people comfortably (8 if you _really_ knew each other well), and going back to a lesser bath would be like admitting defeat. 

But for a shower, instead of having to step over that damned threshold all the time? Brilliant innovation. I've just always wondered what the typical life-cycle of the rubber door gasket is - I'd hate to be taking a bath when it decides to give out. I'd also enjoy seeing (from a purely perverse point of view) your typical American 400-pounder fit into that little meatball maker ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 29, 2013)

> I'd also enjoy seeing (from a purely perverse point of view) your  typical American 400-pounder fit into that little meatball maker ...



:rofl:
It's not only Americans who come supersized, and that thought crossed my mind too.  Doesn't look broad enough in the beam for me to squeeze into either. :disturbed:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 29, 2013)

When I remodeled my bathroom in my Texas house, I put in a Jaccuzi bathtub. While I enjoyed it a few times, the novelty soon wore off. I am not a bath person, and am sort of anal so I would have to thoroughly clean the tub, before I got in. To add to the *un*enjoyment, while soaking, I always wondered what was lurking in those pipes behind the wall.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So between being too tired to go through the cleaning routine everytime I wanted to use it and my overactive imagination that I was going to get some sort of bacteria borne disease I quit using it.

As for the walk in tub, I can see how it would be greatly beneficial for people who cannot stand long enough to shower or can't get up and down in a conventional tub.  I would go for a stripped down model, sans the jets.  But that's just me. 

Like Phil, I've often wondered what problems the door would develop. Of course, in my case it would be one of those, "In the history of the company, we've never had that (insert problem) happen", kind of things. 

Also, I think the price is ridiculous, which is a deal breaker for me.  Aside from being a clean freak, I'm also cheap.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _I ordered this one  which looks like it would be similar to the other one, i have the link if anyone wants it _



That one looks nice!  So, does it fit on any standard aluminum cane?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 30, 2013)

_It fits on all standard 19mm ones Seabreeze i will put the link here for you_:hair:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/130785220635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Michael. (Jul 30, 2013)

*Walk-In Bathtubs - Worth the Price? *

They look good but if you are considering one I would suggest you install it on the ground floor level. 

They have multiple water connections hidden out of sight and unless it is expertly installed you run the risk of potential leaks.

(Modern blocks are often designed to allow water from bathrooms to escape without causing damage to people living on other floors)

This type of unit also needs a water softener installed to prevent scale building up on all the hidden connections.

The biggest headache is cleaning the unit after use. Door seals need special attention or they will start to deteriorate.

(If you have to have a carer in to assist they will only give the inside a quick clean as they do not have the time available to do a proper job)

We recently installed a shower room (wet room) on the ground floor (with plenty of room for a chair or stool) and this is much better than standing in a bath with a shower curtain or shower panel.

We have two en-suite bathrooms and one family bathroom upstairs but they have become redundant as we now use the downstairs shower room.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 30, 2013)

The problem I see with the tub is you'll have to be inside with the door closed before you start filling the tub. Then you'll have to wait until the tub empties before you can open the door and get out.

 A walk-in shower would be a much better (and cheaper) option in my opinion. We have a small walk-in shower here that you could put a stool in if needed.

A larger 'wet room' like Michael has would be ideal.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> When I remodeled my bathroom in my Texas house, I put in a Jaccuzi bathtub. While I enjoyed it a few times, the novelty soon wore off. I am not a bath person, and am sort of anal so I would have to thoroughly clean the tub, before I got in. To add to the *un*enjoyment, while soaking, I always wondered what was lurking in those pipes behind the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG, you are right.  I didn't think about the jets since I have a plain old-fashioned tub and don't have to deal with that.  But that's a terrible feature and real health risk.  

Studies: 
http://www.science.tamu.edu/articles/493/


Have been to hotels where they asked if you wanted to pay extra for a room with a jaccuzi tub ... imagine what you're asking for in a situation like that ...  oh, GROSS.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 30, 2013)

These walk-in "tubs" are great for people with balance issues and stiff hips, but I would not install one in my home.

I can't imagine how difficult it might be to find a realtor ambitious enough to sell a home without the standard bathtub most buyers envision. I can hear the realtors saying "how do you feel about replacing your walk in bathtub", then going on to inundate the seller with thousands of reasons to invest money in a re-remodeling project.

The only way your average realtor would feel comfortable with this would be its being located in an attached "mother-in-law" apartment. In that setting, an institutionalized bathroom would be an asset, and would raise the home's value.

However, I can imagine this tub in an assisted living environment where specialized furnishings and utilities are expected.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoping to find a bath more in this style . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 30, 2013)

Michael and Rkunsaw..all very good points...I really like the wet room idea..if only I had space and $$$!


----------



## Michael. (Jul 30, 2013)

As we grow older some of us will fail with 'The Activities of Daily Living'

 Tasks that require a certain amount of physical dexterity, sound judgment and organizational skills. 
*eating, bathing, dressing, toileting, transferring (walking) and continence.

* A senior’s ability (or inability) to adequately perform these activities is usually reflective of that person’s ability to live safely and independently.

 (Any equipment or facility which helps a person to function as near normal as possible has to be the number one priority)


*Life can become very complicated indeed

______________________________________________________________________________________



(Realtors)*
We call them 'Estate Agents' over here in the UK.

If you are selling and had removed the family bath and replaced it with an assisted unit. (various models available) 
They will also inform you that it would be best to replace it with a normal bath as it would deter buyers who did not want that type of bathing facility in their new home.

We call the attached "mother-in-law" apartment a 'Granny Annexe or Granny flat' and there would be no problem if it was installed in this part of the house.

As a matter of interest selling a house with a converted 'Granny Annex' is also difficult as it only appeals to people who actually want to use that facility.
Potential purchasers could offer you less on the basis that it will cost them X amount to bring the house back to normal.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 30, 2013)

View attachment 1767I have seen these walk-in  tubs advertised before, and thought it would be awesome to have one, but knew they would be expensive. When I looked it up, they can run up to about $5,000, so pretty expensive tub, at least in my lifestyle. 
Plus the idea that you have to sit and wait for it to fill and empty, it would probably not be worth the bother most of the time, when a quick shower is so much easier and faster.

However, once upon a time, I had a portable hot tub, called a SofTub, and it was the most wonderful hot tub ever in the whole world.
 We filled and drained it with the hose, like a water bed, and the motor detached, and you could simply turn it on its side and roll it where you want to set it up at, inside or out. It was filled with some kind of foam, and had a lid, so it was like a thermos, and the motor heated it as well as ran the air bubbles.
I got it second hand, delivered and set up for around $1000, and had it for about 10 years before I moved and had to sell it.
I found this picture of one on eBay, and it was $700, so a whole lot cheaper than the walk in tub, and still doable for getting in and out of since it is not real tall, and you just step in and out.


----------



## Daisy (Aug 2, 2013)

These tubs can be real god-sends for people whose mobility is limited. Same with the Scooter chairs. They can be covered by government stipends if a doctor approves of the need and the patient is covered. This is terrific for those with real health problems, but it turns out that there has been a lot of fraud connected with items like this. 

It seems that doctors are often talked into issuing prescriptions for people who don't really and truly need them. Tax dollars are wasted. One reason the price is so high is that the government can afford to shell out the money while average citizens can't afford them on their own.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 2, 2013)

As we have international members I should have mentioned that regulations for equipment or aids for mobility etc. will vary from country to country.

Best to do some research before you dive in and spend your own money.


----------



## BraydenV (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel that a walk-in tub can be very beneficial, if it is for the right person.  I have osteoporosis in both of my hips.  I often have trouble when I would decide to take a bath.  When my family decided to help with my needs of bathing, they thought of getting me a shower chair and a walk-in tub.  I found that I would often take showers, but when my arthritis would act up, I would have to take baths.  For me, a walk-in tub was very favorable. 

My son also had been injured in a workplace accident, where he had damaged his back.  He often had trouble and pains when standing in the shower, so he takes baths very often.  He had trouble walking in and out of the tub so, he invested in a walk-in tub to help his needs.  He found it helpful and so did my grandma did as well.  But it all depends on the person.


----------



## SteveCase (Nov 21, 2018)

I love our walk in tub but there are a few drawbacks - the main one being is that you need to sit there while it fills and drains. In the summer it's no so bad, but in the winter. . .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2018)

I looked at a senior citizen apartment that had a barrier-free shower similar to this one.

I think that I would prefer it over a walk-in tub.


----------

